# How can I get this off my wheels?



## ian2403 (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi guys,

I've been struggling to remove fine black stuff from my alloys for a couple of weeks. I think it's brake dust, although I'm not sure!! The black bits are rough to the touch (they stand out rather than pitted into the wheel - if you know what I mean), although I just can't get them to go away!!

I've tried Megs Hot Rims, Bilberry at 3:1 and 1:1 and also claying with Sonus Ultra Fine clay. Nothing works!! :wall: The Bilberry cleans the wheels really well, but still leaves behind these little bits and all the clay did was make them really smooth!! I've also tried AG Instant Tar Remover, but this seemed useless.

Can anyone give me an idea as to what to try next? The alloys are only 4,000 miles old, so it would be nice if I could make them clean again!!

Here's some (admittedly rubbish) pictures of the bits I'm talking about:


----------



## Eazy (Jun 16, 2007)

give another hit with tar n glue remover

alos think of trying wd40


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

try a tar remover such a s Tardis or try a more agreesive clay -sonus grey should shift it


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Try an aggressive clay like Jay mentioned above and then polish after.


----------



## mdouglas (Feb 6, 2008)

WD40 - they are tar spots and WD40 will dissolve them easily. Pull the corner of a rag over your finger and soak it in WD40 then work your way round the wheel. Leaving it and allowing the WD40 to soften it up helps. You will do NO damage to your wheels whatsoever doing this.


----------



## ian2403 (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks guys!! :thumb: 

I'll try the WD40 first (as I have some and therefore it's cheap!!) and if that doesn't work I think I'll look at getting some Tardis as the AG stuff seems pants.


----------



## Ruthless (May 10, 2006)

is WD40 ok to use on paintwork?


----------



## Belleair302 (May 9, 2007)

Ruthless said:


> is WD40 ok to use on paintwork?


I have used it when applied by a cloth on paintwork, before washing to remove tar spots and other marks. I would NOT use it after waxing the car and inbetween washes.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

White spirits is also another good one rub om and work each wheel until celan then have a bucket of soapy water and a sponge handy and immediatly clean off works great!


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

I have this problem as well and am convinced its brake dust or pad material AG Tar remover failed to remove and I have always rated AG Tar remover . The only way to get rid is rubbing with finger nail! Just tried AG Custom Wheel cleaner and it helped but still found I needed the fingernail to fully remove.

I have now given my wheels a coat of Megs NXT ( no wheel wax to hand) and a spray ith Megs UKD which I hope will help reduce the problem.

Mines a 07 Honda Civic btw.

Will give the WD40 a try albeit dont see how that will better the AG stuff.


----------



## PureKLAS (Jun 2, 2007)

Clay should shift it , or if its in and odd to get to corner, use some brasso wadding that will clear it up for you. Tesco £1.89


----------



## ian2403 (Sep 27, 2007)

Okay, tried the WD40, didn't seem to do much. Like PWOOD said, I managed to remove some with a fingernail - will this damage the finish? If not, I'll wait until my nails have grown a bit longer before getting rid of the rest?

I might try some Sonus grey clay as well after pay day...I was going to try Tardis, but it seems a bit expensive for something I'd probably not use too often (unless someone wants to send me a sample  !!).


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Sonus Grey will sort that out, or something of meduim grade.

I regularly use Sonus Grey on marks like that, you'll find that Tardis probably won't shift that.

You shouldn't be without Tardis anyways, once you have it, you'll wonder how you survived without it


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

Try some polish, maybe scratch X or something.


----------



## karburn (Feb 1, 2008)

Great advice. I have the same issue with both our Mini and the older Benz wheels. As soon as the weather warms enough (8 degrees and sleet today) I will give this a try!! 

[Q: Would 3M adhesive remover be a suitable alternate for Tardis? I've not seen the latter available in the US - whereas WD40 is plentiful]


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

i have the same problem on my alloys

Tried P21s, Megs Quick Detailing Clay, Finger Nail, AG Tar Remover, WD40 I even tried Wonder Wheel


----------



## ron burgundy (Sep 11, 2007)

i have never had tar on my car or wheels that concept chemicals tar and glue remover cant shift with ease.
only bad thing is i don't think its available in small quantities,only 5L.


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

m0bov said:


> Try some polish, maybe scratch X or something.


That would be my guess too...

Some SSR2 or something


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

Ok, solvents have failed. As correctly suggested, this is the first and safest approach.

As you can scratch it off with your nail try claying, like others have suggested. Be prepared to take some time over it, I have sometimes found it to be a slow job.

Clay is designed to remove bonded contaminents, which this is. IMO, polishes are designed to remove defects in paint, not on it.


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

karburn said:


> Great advice. I have the same issue with both our Mini and the older Benz wheels. As soon as the weather warms enough (8 degrees and sleet today) I will give this a try!!
> 
> [Q: Would 3M adhesive remover be a suitable alternate for Tardis? I've not seen the latter available in the US - whereas WD40 is plentiful]


3M adhesive remover should help, the one in the red can is what I used on the inners of a carrera with bad tar spots. It dries up very quickly so polish fast and really hard


----------



## octywagon (Apr 10, 2008)

I have this very same problem and tried AG tar remover with no effect today - will try some of the other ideas now - thanks.


----------



## clarkie34 (Jan 27, 2008)

Try Autosol metal polish,that should shift it.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

clay it lol


----------



## a5kcl (Jun 15, 2006)

*White Spirits*

Have you tried White Spirits (as Ronnie mentioned earlier in this thread)?
I have found white spirits applied via a sprayer and then agitated with a swissvax type brush very effective on wheels. My mate had a 330I BMW which had yellowed, tarnished and 'black spotted' wheels, going over with white spirits brought them up a treat. 
Like Ronnie noted just wash down with strong shampoo afterwards.
I have also found white spirits sprayed on the tyre wall and then rubbed with an old rag takes off all the crap and your tyre dressing looks 10x better!


----------



## JohnZ3MC (Mar 9, 2008)

You can pick them off with your fingernail right? 
You've exhausted all of the chemical opportunities short of Meg's Wheel Brightener or Brown Royal, so try this:
Get an old credit card. Cut it up into an appropriate sized piece to get into the areas you have to get into.
Gently scrape the bits off with the edge of the card.
Give it a go, what do you have to loose? 
Gently, gently, of course.


----------



## Throbber (Apr 28, 2007)

Be VERY carefull if you're thiking of trying a credit card.

Remember this thread?

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=59513

Then the rectification:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=62868&highlight=saab


----------



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

Have you tried paint brush cleaner. 
Don't giggle, it really does work :doublesho 

It is solvent based, yet you can wash off with soapy water. 
It worked a treat on my wheels, removing all tar spots and cleaned the paintwork up a treat.
Also works on paintwork, plastics and those greasy,oily areas.

Sold in your local DIY store in plastic bottles.

For the really burnt on brake dust I found Wonderwheels works.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

Naranto said:


> Have you tried paint brush cleaner.


My guess is that this is very close to white spirit/meths etc.



Naranto said:


> For the really burnt on brake dust I found Wonderwheels works.


25% hydrochloric acid - harsh stuff, but very occasionally the only way if all else fails. I'd try a diluted form first of all.


----------

